
Python profanity filter uses most up to date bad words dataset on the internet - katiemcculloch
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-04-16-f*$!-you-in-4-languages/
======
katiemcculloch
Post author here. We had to change the link to the blog due to an issue with
invalid characters on Windows.

Please check out updated blog link here:
[https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-04-16-f-you-
in-4-languages...](https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-04-16-f-you-
in-4-languages/)

------
katiemcculloch
Here is a link to the dataset itself:
[https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/bad-
words/](https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/bad-words/)

And to the chat-bot-profanity-filter: [https://github.com/liquidata-inc/chat-
bot-profanity-filter](https://github.com/liquidata-inc/chat-bot-profanity-
filter)

------
detaro
Mildly ironic that it is hosted on "dolthub":
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dolt](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dolt)

